# Colson Double Eagle Clipper Fresh Find



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 23, 2013)

So I walked into the Nashville store at Antique Archeology today and there it sat. They said it was a local pick that just arrived into the store. I was shocked that the price was nowhere near the full blow retail. Luckily my buddy was working that day and gave me an even better deal. Looks like I picked the pickers.

The Paint is nice, everything is solid.
I rode it out the door.


----------



## RJWess (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice pickin. Beautiful bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, did you get the back story on it?  I'm pretty jealous of that score.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 23, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, did you get the back story on it?  I'm pretty jealous of that score.




I'm going to see if I can get in touch with mike and get the history. They were closing at 6 and I showed up at 5 so it was a pretty quick deal.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice clipper!  what does the head-badge say?  any idea what the paint color is?

Congrats!

Nick.


----------



## momona (Aug 23, 2013)

Coolest bike posted in a while!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 24, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Nice clipper!  what does the head-badge say?  any idea what the paint color is?
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Nick.




Red black and white, possibly blue and white


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow, nice bike!  
I want that big tire behind it.


----------



## bon (Aug 24, 2013)

simply... WOW!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 24, 2013)

Very nice score for sure . looks like it will clean up nice. The color appears to be blue and cream on the rear fender?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is a good shot of mine and Clint Brown's post war Clipper taken at the swap meet in Murfreesboro TN today.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Aug 24, 2013)

Sweet find dude!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 24, 2013)

It looks like a shark. Dig it


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 24, 2013)

Beautiful bike & they look great sitting side by side!!!!!  Congrats on a great find.  Wish I could have got to Murfreesboro today to see them in person.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 24, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Beautiful bike & they look great sitting side by side!!!!!  Congrats on a great find.  Wish I could have got to Murfreesboro today to see them in person.




Both mine and his should be at the Dallas GA show on October 5th.

Thread in the events section.


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 25, 2013)

*Tire*

Firstly nice bike.  All you guys in the US r so lucky finding orig bikes all the time.

Secondly - is that a 15 foot whitewall tire it's leaning on?  Jeez..


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 25, 2013)

Double Nickle said:


> Both mine and his should be at the Dallas GA show on October 5th.
> 
> Thread in the events section.




I'll be there October 5th!!!!!!!  See you then.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 25, 2013)

Pictures from outside Antique Archeology


----------



## stoney (Aug 25, 2013)

NICE Picker pick.  Good to know there was a decent deal there.  Post pics when you get it cleaned up. Should look great.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 26, 2013)

I removed the tanks. That frame was fire engine red and the tanks were black. 

Also 2 April of 1946 Batteries survived in the horn.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 28, 2013)

I see you spent my money well! good show!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 28, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I see you spent my money well! good show!




I sure did, your money from the speedmore went directly to that. Btw the Wheel shipped today.


----------

